# Spigot for plastic NATO jerry can?



## ayates (6 May 2006)

Has anyone seen spigots for the plastic NATO jerry can? I have found pouring spouts, but not spigots that can be turned on/off. See attached photos.


Thanks,

Allan.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2006)

Why would you need one? You can control the flow by using the air inlet valve. We don't use anything like that, IIRC. It's a useless bling bling.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2006)

ayates,

Welcome to army.ca, we obviously missed some of your first posts.

FYI

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2006)

The thread author was offended at my lock, ergo it is reopened. I do admit, now, there may be more to say on the subject.


----------



## Trinity (7 May 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The thread author was offended at my lock, ergo it is reopened. I do admit, now, there may be more to say on the subject.



Well... I'm offended that you re-opened it.  Either way now, you're just going to piss someone off.  


Seriously, would i use one, probably not.  If its not simple and sturdy, it'll break in the back of the MLVW
as we throw it around.

Now, looking at his previous posts, hrm.. cubs and scouting?  I bet they have a few cans in their troop
and for their use it would be quite practical.  Imagine a small child trying to use a jerry can.. it would be easier
to put it on a bench/table and have a spigot for them to use.  

Of course... that's me assuming that's why he wants it, but I think that's a safe bet.


----------



## c_canuk (7 May 2006)

I dunno, I think it would be nice to have one in my tickle trunk, I wouldn't replace the original cap with the spigot permanantly, but it would be nice to have one for CPs and field expedient showers...


----------



## paracowboy (7 May 2006)

ayates said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen spigots for the plastic NATO jerry can?


nope.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2006)

Yup. He pm'd me saying it was for cubs and scouts, etc. Makes sense for them I guess.


----------



## paracowboy (7 May 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yup.


is it in the system? Do you have an NSN? Do you think it would be in CGCM? I'd like to order a few for our BN.

I think they'd be quite handy when we do stuff with the Cadets, or Dog & Ponies with civvies. Heck, a couple per CQ wouldn't go amiss, either.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2006)

Sorry para, was saying Yup to c_canuk. I've never seen one. Maybe we can get the thread author to post a link to where he got the pictures, and we can start tracing it. I do apologize to him, I didn't see much use for it originally, but I suppose it has it's place.


----------



## Franko (7 May 2006)

What you can do is go to the local Home Hardware and take a lid with you. Find a copper fitting that will do the trick.

I've seen it done to convert a jerrycan into a portable shower. Mind you the inside of the spout was damaged by the threads.

Hope that helps.

Regards


----------



## paracowboy (7 May 2006)

Franko said:
			
		

> What you can do is go to the local Home Hardware and take a lid with you. Find a copper fitting that will do the trick.
> 
> I've seen it done to convert a jerrycan into a portable shower. Mind you the inside of the spout was damaged by the threads.


yeah, I've seen it, too. But I'm thinking that if there is a ready-made spigot, it won't damage the jerry can, the fitting, or the lid. I want to have something that will be good for tiny hands to use, Infantry-proof in sturdiness, Officer-proof in simplicity, and still leave the jerry useful for real work.

This spigot seems to fit the bill. Maybe I'll just stroll on down to Crappy Tire.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2006)

I have seen that type of spigot in the camping sections, normally attached to the round, blue water jugs. Don't think it's the right size to swap out to a jerry can though.


----------



## paracowboy (7 May 2006)

I've seen those too, and I do believe they're the wrong size.

But looking at the pics the originator posted, it kinda looks like the spigot (what a fun word! Say it out loud 5 times fast. G'head!) might fit over the threads on the smaller opening. The one that you always try to use to fill your canteen, but the water comes out in big spurts and misses your water bottle, so you get pissed and use the large opening, thereby drenching your pant leg, and using 3 times as much water, 'cause most of it spills onto the ground, then the CQ yells at you because he has to bring more jerries out, and your so-called buddies push their canteens under the jerry while you're trying to fill yours because they don't want to get their pants wet. That one.


----------



## ayates (7 May 2006)

Just adding some clarification to the intended use. I was looking into using the jerry cans for our Scout group rather than the ones from Walmart.  I figured they would be a lot stronger and last better, and be water tight. But we typically place them on a table or stump and then put a cup or pot underneath the spigot for water, rather than lifting the whole container and pouring. I figured you guys would be the experts on what adapters were in existance.


Thanks,

Allan.


----------



## chrisf (7 May 2006)

For what it'll cost you to get new ones, you're better off with the canadian tire water carriers.


----------



## old medic (7 May 2006)

You could probably build your own, just find some rubber tubing to fit overtop the small opening, two clamps
and spigot. Try an RV parts store, they deal with a lot of plastic plumbing.


----------



## c_canuk (7 May 2006)

another idea would be to take one of the spicots from Canadian tire, and a jerry can to a machine shop, they probably could either make an adapter or modify the spigot to fit a jerry can.


----------



## purple peguin (8 May 2006)

Why dont you just buy the wally's world equal? Its a big blue can that holds atleast 7 letres and has one of those vavles/


----------



## c_canuk (9 May 2006)

I think he likes he extra ruggedness you get with the Water Jerrys we use, I gotta say they are 100 times more rugged than your average civy equivalent


----------



## Wookilar (9 May 2006)

Allan,

You can rig a spigot up real easy, but the way we did it does damage the jerry can. On our MRT's (sorry, mobile repair team, a vehicle carrying a tool box, lots of different ones) there is (almost) always a bracket to stand up a jerry can in. This is usually in a very inconvenient place. The only time we ever moved that particular can around was to fill it, so there was no danger of snapping our little mod off.

What we would do, is drill a small hole in the side of the can, near the bottom, and place a small on/off spigot of some kind (brass work best in my experience). The hole is just large enough so you can still kind of thread in the spigot, seal the sucker up with some kind of epoxy (that yellow stuff for plumbing works really well), attach a two foot long piece of largish fuel line/vacuum hose to the spigot and Bob's your uncle, a handy dandy hand washing/cup filling station. Of course I have no pictures of said engineering genius, but  I will ask around if anyone has one in the background maybe. I'll have a look through my pics again as well.


----------



## paracowboy (9 May 2006)

I'm not sure it's a good idea to post pictoral evidence of the destruction of DND property. Never know what sort of fun-police may be watching. And if said pic had CFR's or other easily-identifying markings in it, somebody could end up getting pooped upon.

Now, if those pictures were not, in fact, pics of a DND jerry can, but rather a personally owned jerry can, bought on the open market, why that would be an entirely different story.


----------



## Wookilar (9 May 2006)

;D 

But of course, I meant to say that no self respecting vehicle tech would ever even DREAM of modifying..umm...damaging any crown property, especially that which I signed and was responsible for. It would have to have been on a ....... fishing trip..... at ....... Ghost River.... or something similar (I travel so much it is hard to keep it straight) that one of the guys said "Hey, look what I just figured out!" as EME types are known to do once and awhile.

Good point, pc.


----------



## DBA (10 May 2006)

Spigots don't work well with rigid single cap jerry cans. The issue is a way to get air back in so you don't get poor flow and burping as pressure inside gets so low as to suck air in through the hole. If you open the air cap it will just leak in the same way. I supposed you could rig up some long rigid air return hose that reaches the top of the can but such a spigot and rigid hose would be prone to damage. 

A rigid can with a spigot usually has an additional cap at the other side of the top like this.


----------



## ayates (25 May 2006)

I talked with the Canadian jerry can manufacturer, and they said they investigated offering a spigot, but didn't think there would be enough demand to justify it. See attached photo for their prototype.

Thanks for all the suggestions,

Allan.


----------

